# MBTI's as mythical creatures?



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Not sure where to post this, so I'll post this here.

What are the MBTI Personalities as mythical creatures... what you think? Mythical creatures such as: Demons, Angels, Mermaids, Unicorns, Elves, etc...


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

I know where this is going.

ESFPs are not...

1. Pixies

2. Fairies

3. Other small girly things

There are guy ESFPs ya know XD


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

INFJ: Unicorns (apparently the rarest type, though this not reflected on PerC)
ISFP: Nymphs (nature spirits, sweet, like singing and dancing and stuff)
INFP: Fairies (sweet at first but easily offended, strays away from humans)
ISFJ: Brownies (creatures that broke into peoples' houses _to do their housework_)
ENFP: Pixies (mischievous but generally benign, also the "manic pixie dream girl" trope)
ESFP: Mermaids (sexy fish ladies, also the Little Mermaid is probably an ESFP, and that's who I think of)
ENFJ: Siren (alluring, lead men to their death)
ESFJ: Angels (benevolent beings to humans, bitchy among other angels)
ENTP: Imp (mischievous, not as benign as pixies, more wild. Wanted to say "troll" for obvious reasons tho, but that "trolling" references fishing, wherein you leave bait and wait for someone to take it #themoreyouknow) 
INTP: Sphinx (answer my riddle or DIE)
INTJ: Elves (not like Keebler, but the wise Tolkien-esque kind)
ENTJ: Chimera (do _not_ fuck with them)
ISTJ: Cerberus (enforced strict Underworld entrance/exit rules, very loyal to his owner)
ESTJ: Werewolf ("normal" most of the time, secretly savage beasts)
ESTP: Satyrs (horny af, "satyriasis" is even the term for uncontrollable male sexual desire)
ISTP: Dragons (just leave them alone and you'll be fine)


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

@Jonneh

There are male pixies and fairies!


* *
























Though I would associate them more with INFPs than ESFPs. I like Maenads for ESFPs - revelry and mayhem.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Praimfaya said:


> @Jonneh
> 
> There are male pixies and fairies!
> 
> ...


Well sure, but most of them are in little girls TV shows, and the whole idea of it is very girly (which wouldn't be a problem if there weren't guy ESFPs). 



Flaming Bassoon said:


> ESFP: Mermaids (sexy fish ladies, also the Little Mermaid is probably an ESFP, and that's who I think of)


LOL I quit. I'm an ENTJ now. :rolling:

Wait, are we talking about Pirates of The Caribbean mermaids or little mermaid mermaids?


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Praimfaya said:


> @Jonneh
> 
> There are male pixies and fairies!
> 
> ...


Revelry and mayhem! Sounds like fun! :smile:


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

Personal interpretations:

INFJ- Ent (reserved, fairly intuitive and smart, also deeply compassionate)
INTJ- Sphinx (mysterious and interesting lion/people hybrids with a love of riddles!)
ESFP- Pixie! (zest and love for life, excitement for the here and now)
INFP- Unicorn (genuine people who honestly try to see the good in others)
INTP- Elf (proud of intelligence, stereotypical absentminded professor type)


Ngl I'm kind of burnt out so I'm probably going to come back and finish these later, but these are the ones that really did remind me of mythical creatures.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

> INTP: Sphinx (answer my riddle or DIE)

We get to kill people for not answering our riddles? Now you tell me!!:laughing:


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> *ENFJ: Siren (alluring, lead men to their death)*























> *ENTP: Imp*














> *ENTJ: Chimera (do not fuck with them)*


Literally.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Jonneh said:


> Wait, are we talking about Pirates of The Caribbean mermaids or little mermaid mermaids?


I know the original mermaid mythology is much more like the sirens, but the Little Mermaid is what sticks out in my mind.


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

Jonneh said:


> Well sure, but most of them are in little girls TV shows, and the whole idea of it is very girly (which wouldn't be a problem if there weren't guy ESFPs).


Aww, come on, shake your dainty little booty and let your wings sparkle! Maybe your pixie dust is the progenitor of LSD....



> LOL I quit. I'm an ENTJ now. :rolling:
> 
> Wait, are we talking about Pirates of The Caribbean mermaids or little mermaid mermaids?


Think deadly seduction diving deep beneath the waves, at one with the raging tides that threaten to swallow lesser men whole, swimming down into the deepest recesses of prehistoric life where ancient history slams up against the present wearing faces of horror and undiscovered oddity, where the oooo shiny!!!


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

Taileile said:


> Personal interpretations:
> 
> INTJ- Sphinx (mysterious and interesting lion/people hybrids with a love of riddles!)
> INTP- Elf (proud of intelligence, stereotypical absentminded professor type)


I prefer these designations. With elves, there's a sort of deeply learned out-of-touchness. Something over here (*motioning in the air up to the right of my head*), unearthly in their earthly origin. They are apart in their understanding, satisfied in simply knowing, not actively trying to impose it on the world of man, and indeed holding it sacred and separate from those unable or unwilling to pierce the veil over their eyes. 

With the sphinx, they are _from_ elsewhere, from some kind of arcane plane or milieu, yet they're very much making their presence felt on the earthly plane, dealing out death and challenging the knowledge and understanding of man. They are harsh and proud and dwell in burning mystery.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> I know the original mermaid mythology is much more like the sirens, but the Little Mermaid is what sticks out in my mind.


Boooooo! D:



Praimfaya said:


> Aww, come on, shake your dainty little booty and let your wings spark- *(brb, going drive off of something taller than my house XD)*
> 
> Think deadly seduction diving deep beneath the waves, at one with the raging tides that threaten to swallow lesser men whole, swimming down into the deepest recesses of prehistoric life where ancient history slams up against the present wearing faces of horror and undiscovered oddity, where the oooo shiny!!!


Yeah, if it was that it wouldn't be all that bad, but it's not that! It's little freaking merm! ;-;


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

Jonneh said:


> Yeah, if it was that it wouldn't be all that bad, but it's not that! It's little freaking merm! ;-;


Your interpretation of it doesn't have to be limited by the original poster's intention. Determine your own take on it. Feel the mermaid enter your bloodstream and see what thoughts she lets loose inside you.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Praimfaya said:


> Your interpretation of it doesn't have to be limited by the original poster's intention. Determine your own take on it. Feel the mermaid enter your bloodstream and see what thoughts she lets loose inside you.


That sounds slightly terrifying but ok. XD


----------



## Way Farer (Jun 2, 2017)

INFJs - Mermaids
ISTPs - Dragons


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

ESTP: Minotaur
ESTJ: Cantaur
ESFP: Satyr
ESFJ: Genie

ISTP: Gargoyle/Werewolf
ISTJ: Gryffin
ISFP: Dryad
ISFJ: Pegasus

ENTP: Harpy
ENTJ: Dragon
ENFP: Phoenix
ENFJ: Kitsune

INTP: Sphinx
INTJ: Vampire
INFP: Unicorn
INFJ: Mermaid/Fae


----------



## Xen23 (May 18, 2017)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> ENTP: Imp (mischievous, not as benign as pixies, more wild. Wanted to say "troll" for obvious reasons tho, but that "trolling" references fishing, wherein you leave bait and wait for someone to take it #themoreyouknow)





alyara said:


> ENTP: Harpy


</3 (TBF, however, had an ex describe me as a mad witch and a demented pixie before, the butt-cookie)

Personally, I'm a shape-shifter. Certainly, like the stereotype, enjoy playing devil's advocate (not sure I even believe/disbelieve anything at all myself, but I sure have plenty of opinions LOL). I also like acting and dressing up (have 3 wardrobes representing an entire spectrum of social niches), enjoy talking and asking questions more than most people I know, and can chat with almost anyone from any walk of life or subculture (have conversed with rich high powered people, as well as mentally disturbed hobos LOL).
We're not mimics (apart from if trolling), we're not deliberately harmful or malevolent, but certainly shape-shifters and tricksters.
In the animal world, the fox and the raven/crow are known for cunning/shape-shifting.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fictional_tricksters


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Jonneh said:


> I know where this is going.
> 
> ESFPs are not...
> 
> ...


There can be boy pixies :tongue:


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Aelthwyn said:


> There can be boy pixies :tongue:


Ha ha. Hahaha. I'ma go bungee jumping without a cord now. But first, I need some liquid currage/instant stupidity :winetime:


----------

